# chain guard.



## Pressed Steel 1915 (Jun 26, 2015)

photo of guard.








Sorry....do not know how to send photos in massage.


----------



## buickmike (Jun 26, 2015)

Works for me- send info as agreed will contact tomorrow.


----------

